# Our entrance



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

Here is a picture of our entrance. It isn't completely done (as you can tell from the mess of stuff in the background) but we had to have it set up for a picture that will be in the paper. :googly:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice look


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awh! you have an a quanset - a place to set up inside! Man I'm so jealous! Did you make the Green demon candle holders? I got little desktop one just like them.
Looking great so far!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Good looking set up. Post a picture of the article after it's printed.


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Awh! you have an a quanset - a place to set up inside! Man I'm so jealous! Did you make the Green demon candle holders? I got little desktop one just like them.
> Looking great so far!


I bought the green gargoyles, but the candle holders were made out of pvc. We'll take "the twins" outside every night so we can light the torches.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Head Spook, Nice setup!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I love it! My favourite are the twins with the torches.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice entrance ..cool torches never seen any like that.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice job. The twins look like they're made of jade.


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

I am VERY happy with the "Twins". Last year they were priced at $600 for the set and had not been stained. I picked them up for $250 with the paint job.  They are my babies.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Look good!


----------

